# Kohler CV490 Fuel problem



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't belive this is an engine problem, however. Fuel will not run to the fuel filter. The filter is clear so I can watch it. Engine starts an runs great, but eventualy the gas is used up out of the filter and the engine dies. I am running it without a fuel cap on the tank. I have replaced the fuel line from the tank to the filter. When the engine dies I can remove the fuel line from the filter and it takes about 3 seconds for the gas to run, then it runs a good full stream, fills the carb and filter then we are off and running again. The tank is clean and there are no obstructions in the tank outlet.

This is driving me nuts!! Any suggestions as to what can cause the no fuel flow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have run across this several times on Kohler engine's but I don't have a reasonable explanation as to why they do this. I have found that some fuel filters will have this issue while others will not. If the engine has a fuel pump I don't see this problem, only on gravity feed setups. Perhaps it has something to do with the size of the fuel tank, as I have not had this problem on commercial mowers with the same style of engine. The tanks on the commercial mowers hold around 5 gallons of fuel so the fuel pressure is higher (at least while the tank has at least a gallon in it). Some riding mowers have a fairly small fuel tank (1/2 gallon) these are the ones I notice it happen on most often.

I would use an OEM Kohler fuel filter, or I have had good luck with Stens #120-158 filters.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. I replaced the fuel line and filter with 5/16 hose. (had 1/4 on it)t seems to have made it work. I had it running for over half and hour with no problems. 

This was an interesting problem. I would sure like to know what caused the original problem. I tried rerouting the fuel line to eliminate vapor lock, with no sucess. Well it is running so I guess all is well

Thanks for the help.


----------

